# 3x3x3 - May 29 - June 4, 2006



## dougreed (May 31, 2006)

1. F' B' U R2 B' R' U' R2 F L F B2 L U D L' F D' F2 D L2 F L F' U2
2. R2 D' B' D2 R' D F' R D2 R2 L' B2 U' D2 L' R D' R' B' F' U' R B U' R
3. U R' L' U2 R2 U2 D2 R2 U F2 R F R F R' F U' B' D2 U2 F' U2 L2 U' B2
4. U' F' R U R' L2 D2 L2 U2 B R' B' F L B2 F2 L D2 U' F B R B' D L2
5. L' D2 R' B' D' R2 D2 R2 F' L F L B' D2 R2 L' B R B' L' F' R D2 U R


----------



## Erik (May 31, 2006)

Name: Erik Akkersdijk
Average: 17.08
Times: 15.60, 18.73, 16.92, (21.96), (15.21)

Haven't done 3x3 since last competition... at both 15's I knew the OLL.


----------



## Kirjava (May 31, 2006)

Thom Barlow
19.08
17.33 15.68 18.79 21.12 21.15


----------



## Bob (May 31, 2006)

Name: Bob Burton
Average: 22.10
Times: 22.20 22.45 (18.11) 21.64 (29.90)


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jun 1, 2006)

Name: Andrew Kang
Average: 14.44
Times: (11.78) 14.15 (16.41) 15.07 14.11


----------



## assassassin14 (Jun 1, 2006)

hey here are my times...

49.94
48.48
(58.48)
45.77
(43.08)
average: 49.15


----------



## mmwfung (Jun 1, 2006)

Average: 17.82
Times: (18.82) (14.03*) 17.78 17.46 18.23

Timed with 'The ultimate Rubik's cube? timer version 2.1'. I used Cross, F2L, ( C )OLL and PLL. * = OLL skip. 

Michael Fung


----------



## pjk (Jun 5, 2006)

Patrick Kelly
Average: 31.99
Times: 34.04 (36.08) 31.39 (28.84) 30.56

Wasnt even warmed up.


----------



## Gungz (Jun 5, 2006)

Yu Jeong-Min

14.03 14.95 (13.31) 13.91 (17.61)
avg 14.29

well..


----------



## gillesvdp (Jun 5, 2006)

Sorry for being a bit late : here are my times : 

Gilles van den Peereboom
22.56, 19.59, (18.99), 19.54, (26.06)
Average : 20.56

First solves of the day


----------

